# WTB Stanza Parts



## nate69 (Nov 21, 2017)

hello everyone, im nearing the completion of my vg30e stanza swap but im needing a few parts to get it completely finished. i need a drivers side master switch (window control switch, with the trim that retains it) a passenger tail light and the metal tray/bracketry that holds the radio inside of the dashboard. please reply if you have these parts and we can work out a price. 


here is a picture of the swap for reference of where your parts will be going. 









thanks for looking!


----------

